# Wie trinkt/macht ihr euren Kaffee?



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

Wochenendeee! Ich beginne mein Wochenende (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss) langsam und gemütlich mit viel Kaffee. 
Zur Auswahl habe ich ne Senseo mit Milchaufschäumer, Kaffeepulver zum aufgießen und Nescafe. Dazwischen wechsel ich immer, den Tag über verteilt komm ich auf mindestens vier Tassen (Pötte, nicht diese Finger-einklemm-Tässchen mit 3 Schlückchen Inhalt).


Wie macht ihr euch morgend euren Kaffee?
Und wieviel davon trinkt ihr am Tag davon?
Mit Mich und ohne Zucker? 
Lasst uns unser Kaffeelaster miteinander teilen ^^


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Also.. bei mir ist da ein krasser Unterschied zwischen WE und unter der Woche. Unter der Woche kann ich beim Frühstück keinen Kaffee trinken, weil mein Magen mir das um sechs Uhr früh einfach gleich wieder hochwirft, und naja, das ist keine Art, den Tag zu beginnen. In der Schule besorg ich mir dann Automatenkaffee (eklig... aber es tut seinen Zweck) oder Eiskaffee beim nächsten Rewe bzw Cola. Zu Hause dann, je nach Müdigkeitsgrad, ne Tasse Kaffee oder zwei, bis vorkurzem wasserlöslicher von Nescafe, aber da ich inzwischen weiß wie ich die kaffeemaschine bediene...  


Am Wochenende kann ich lang genug schlafen, dass ich den Tag mit einer Tasse Kaffee beginnen kann. Da trink ich dann schonmal, je nachdem wie lange ich aufbleibe, über den Tag verteilt vier Tassen. HIn und wieder auch Eiskaffee im Sommer, der von Nestle ist sehr lecker. ^.^ 

Ja, ich weiß, das ist ungesund und so, aber da ich generell fast immer müde bin, und mir grüner bzw schwarzer Tee auch nicht immer hilft... xD

Trinken tu ich ihn meistens mit Zucker, aber wenn er mir zu stark gerät - wie gesagt, erst vor kurzem kapiert wie ich die Kaffeemaschine in Gang bringe - kommt ein Schuss Milch dazu.


----------



## Pickpocket (14. Mai 2011)

3-5 Tassen am Tag, Melitta Kaffee Pulver in die Kaffeemaschine =)

Ich werd sogar stinkig ohne ne Tasse Kaffee dann kann man mit mir net spaßen....


----------



## Phenyl19 (14. Mai 2011)

Ganz normal mit der Kaffeemaschine und dann mindestens 6 Tassen. Außer auf der Arbeit da gibts Automatenkaffee, der ganz gut schmeckt.

Kaffee gehört zur Grundversorgung =)


----------



## Jordin (14. Mai 2011)

Hi, mein Name ist Jordin und ich bin Coffeeholika.

 Nach dem 12-Stufen-Programm bin ich zwar nicht clean, aber von kannenweise auf *1 Tasse pro Tag* runter.


----------



## Terrascream (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich trinke jeden morgen eine Tasse Kaffee..uncool wie ich bin mit Filter und allem...
Ohne Kaffee könnte ich gar nicht in den Tag starten...


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Hab keine Kaffeemaschine oder sowas, ich nehm immer Pulver mitm Wasserkocher, alle möglichen Sorten, gerne auch Wiener Melange (ist so ne Art Cappuchino).

Maximal 2 Tassen am Tag, in seltenen Fällen auch mehr.


----------



## Tristator (14. Mai 2011)

Ich trinke so abartig viel Kaffe das fast alle zuhause versuchen mich vom Kaffee abzuhalten

Ich trinke mit Milch und Zucker und ab und zu mal SCHWARZ

Ohne Kaffe kein Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2011)

Trinke so 2-5 Tassen am Tag, Schwarz oder mit Zucker.


----------



## Areos (14. Mai 2011)

1-4 tassen aber nur in der ersten hälfte des tages 

seit release der Senseo nutze ich nur noch die. geht schnell und schmeckt gut.


trink aber auch viel schwarztee das kommt auf meine lust an .


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> ... seit release der Senseo ...



Ich habe ja schon die Patch 2.0 mit dem Milchaufschäumer. Bin aber meist zu faul das Teil zu benutzen, denn ohne Geschirrspülmaschine befürchte ich, die Milchreste nicht gründlich genug entfernt zu bekommen.
Wenn ich es aber mal benutze, schmeckt der Kaffee (natürlich mit den original Pads, Jacobs oder andere Imitate erreichen nicht das Aroma) mit dem Milchschaum saulecker.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2011)

Meistens eine Tasse nach dem Aufstehen und eine Tasse zum Nachmittag. Löslicher Nescafé 2 Teelöffel, 2 Teelöffel (brauner unraffinierter) Zucker, Tasse halbvoll mit Wasser, andere Hälfte (laktosefreie) Milch ... Mjamm.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Mai 2011)

Senseo jeden morgen unter der Woche. Brauch ich einfach zum wach werden. Aber nie mehr als eine bis zwei Tassen. Am Wochenende kommt die Tassimo zum Einsatz, da mag ich ganz gerne den Latte Macchiatto oder aber auch einen legga Milka Kakao


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Mai 2011)

Trinke am liebsten den Senseo Kaffee, weils schnell und einfach geht und mit gefiltertem Wasser echt gut schmeckt! Morgens davon eine Tasse, Mittags in der Uni oft noch 1-2 Tassen in der Cafete/Bäcker und gelegentlich nachmittags noch 1-2 weitere in nem cafe.
Oft trinke ich aber auch gar keinen Kaffee, weil ich entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust drauf hab ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2011)

Ich mache meinen Kaffee immer mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diesem Gerät. Gehen so ca. 700ml Wasser rein, das ganze mit 6 gehäuften Löffeln Bio-Fairtrade Kaffee -> So schwarz, dass er gleich anfängt zu rappen.
Die Mengen variieren. Normalerweise trinke ich jeden Tag auf jeden Fall einen Becher, meist eher 2-3. Man kann mich also gewissermaßen als Kaffee-Süchtig bezeichnen. Aber ich liebe es, alleine der Geruch weckt schon die Lebensgeister. Und um morgens die Verdauung anzuregen gibts nichts besseres als Kaffee & Kippe *g*


----------



## Petersburg (14. Mai 2011)

Ich trinke keinen Kaffe.

Aber ich könnte schwören, es gab schonmal einen Kaffee Thread~


----------



## Bodensee (14. Mai 2011)

Täglich werden es bei mir zwischen 6 -10 Tassen. Eine Tasse Nespresso zu Hause, im Geschäft Bohnenkaffe und beim Italiener einen Latte Machiato oder Cappuccino.


----------



## Dödens (14. Mai 2011)

4-5 tassen pro tag unter der woche, am weekend weiss ich nicht wenn ich lust hab halt.
Zuhause mit meiner meiner espressokanne und bei der arbeit filterkaffe der manchmal ganz eklig schmeckt, aber kaffe muss sein.... Grundnarungsmittel und so 

Edith meint: mit milch und das mir keinen zucker in den kaffe kommt... wenn milch alle ist halt schwarz


----------



## Grushdak (14. Mai 2011)

Kaffe mag ich ...... sehr ...... kann man schon sagen.^^

Meistens kommt es zu einer "ungesunden" Menge,
2 Teelöffel Nescafe, Wasser 3/4, frische Vollmilch und Zucker oft nach Gefühl
Ist halt manchmal Pech, wenn ich kein Gefühl habe.^^

Abundzu mache ich Kaffe auch mit Aufgießen (spart Kaffee und hat mehr Aroma +)
Natürlich trinke ich nicht nur Kaffee, auch viel Säfte, frische Vollmilch, Tee.
Es gibt auch so manchen Tag, da schmeckt mir kein Kaffee.
So trinke ich auch bei Hitze weniger Kaffee, da man ohnehin schon viel Flüssigkeit verliert.

Ps. 
Könnte abends sogar ne ganze Kanne Kaffee trinken und könnte dennoch prima schlafen.

greetz


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2011)

Entweder aus dem Vollautomat mit frischen Bohnen oder vom nächsten Bäcker. Pads zur Not, aus der 'normalen' Kaffeemaschine oder gar mit Instantpulver geht gar nicht :S

Für gewöhnlich 1-2 Tassen Latte/Cappuccino + eventuell 1-2 Espressi nach dem Essen. Mehr eigentlich nicht, schon allein weil der Bäcker meines Vertrauens leider Wucherpreise für den wirklich guten Kaffee verlangt (2€ für einen Cappuccino :S)


----------



## ADLER78 (15. Mai 2011)

Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit "Garnicht" zur Anwahl.

Ich mochte als Kind bereits keinen Caro und auch als Jugendlicher oder "Twen" hat sich bis heute (knapp über 30) auch im Hinblick auf echten Kaffee nix geändert. Ich kann diesem Gebräu nicht mal einen "guten Morgen"-Duft (wenn meine Frau ab und an einen macht) abgewinnen. Egal wann oder wo ich dieses Getränk probiert habe, musste ich wiederholt feststellen: Ich mag einfach keinen Kaffee. Selbst Tiramisu mit Kaffee-Geschmack finde ich schlimm.

Meine Morgengetränke heißen unter der Woche (je nach Aufstehzeit) entweder 1/2l Milch (ab 8:00) oder ein Red Bull (vor 8:00). Am WE gibt´s dann einen leckeren Kakao.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wieviel Kaffee ich trinke, aber es ist höchstwahrscheinlich zu viel.

Meistens mit Nespresso-Maschiene und wenn mal Besuch kommt, wo eben mehr benötigt wird, mache ich Filterkaffee (Jacqmotte). Dann mit Milch und Zucker.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen - ich gehe auch gerne ins Kaffeehaus, esse ein Stück Kuchen, rauche eine Zigarre und geniesse einen frischen Kaffee. <3

PS: Diese Instantplörre wie Caro bspw. ist kein Kaffee!

EDIT:



ADLER78 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit "Garnicht" zur Anwahl.


Die Frage geht an Kaffeetrinker, wieso sollte da eine Antwort "garnicht" enthalten sein? cO


----------



## Areos (3. Juni 2011)

bin jetzt von meiner senseo der ersten generation auf ne Tassimo unmgestiegen. wollte mla mehr wie kaffee und für 64 euro bei der tassimo konnte ich nicht nein sagen. ansonsten war noch dolce gusto und nespresso im gespräch aber die waren dann im vergleich einfach zu teuer.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich trinke ziemlich selten Kaffee aber wenn einfach die Kaffeemaschine an und gut. Mittlerweile ist die Qualität besser als wenn mans selber brüht... kA wieso aber den Unterschied merkt man. 
(Naja ok wahrscheinlich auch nur weil wir ne 1000€ teure Maschine haben, das Teil mahlt die Bohnen frisch usw...)


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> diesem Gerät. Gehen so ca. 700ml Wasser rein, das ganze mit 6 gehäuften Löffeln Bio-Fairtrade Kaffee -> *So schwarz, dass er gleich anfängt zu rappen.*



*prust*

Naja, bei mir gibts immer löslichen Kaffee mit viel Milch und Zucker, bzw. in der Schule Coffee 2 go. Ich liege zwischen 0-3 Tassen am tag


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Juni 2011)

kalt


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juni 2011)

Entgegen meines Berufbildes (Steuerfutzie) bin ich kein Kaffeetrinker. Wasser, Limo (auch die von der großen komischen Firma), Kakao, Saft, aber niemals Kaffee.

Der Geschmack ist mir irgendwie zu bitter. Und wo liegt bitte der Sinn darin, ein Getränk dann noch mit etwas zu panschen? (Milch, Zucker)

Natürlich könnte ich meinen Kaffee (hab ich schon gemacht) mit 70% Milch trinken oder mit 5 Esslöffel Zucker, aber da ist der Sinn des Kaffeegeschmackes doch irgendwie verloren.

Außerdem: Ich wollte mir vor einigen Monaten trotzdem angewöhnen, Kaffee zu trinken. Jedoch war es einfach zu viel Koffein.


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Erstmal: Kaffee pur ist mir viel zu bitter. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur nen Latte Macchiato  davon einen oder zwei pro Arbeitstag, je nachdem, wieviel los ist...
Jetzt muss ich dazu sagen, wir haben auf Arbeit nen Kaffeevollautomaten, der kann soviele verschiedene Arten machen, das ist Wahnsinn  allerdings hat das Ding auch gleich mal über 10.000 Euro gekostet...


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

mit viel milch und ohne zucker
heiss oder kalt, mag beides

einfach nicht pur, das is ja zum kotzen.


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Also wenn man nur wach werden will ist Kaffee pur auch zu ertragen. Dass es nicht lecker schmeckt, darüber müssen wir wohl nicht streiten. ^^


----------



## Rundon13576 (3. Juni 2011)

Melange ohne Zucker
ganz einfach


----------



## Floyder (5. Juni 2011)

Kaffee. Nur Kaffee. Ohne verunreinigung durch Milch, Zucker oder Süßungsmittel


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich nur allerwärmstens empfehlen. Das Original "Chai Latte" aus dem Aldi, um Längen besser als die von Krüger und Nestle.
HAMMERLECKER!


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juni 2011)

Wie, ihr mögt keinen schwarzen Kaffee?!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAUIHBAxbXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juni 2011)

Blätter 3 min ziehen lassen. keine milch und selten zucker.
Bei grünem das wasser durch umgießen auf 70° kühlen und immer ohne zucker.


----------



## Ennia (6. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Blätter 3 min ziehen lassen. keine milch und selten zucker.
> Bei grünem das wasser durch umgießen auf 70° kühlen und immer ohne zucker.



Tja, Thema verfehlt, würd ich mal behaupten.


Ich trinke meinen Kaffee ausschließlich schwarz. Am liebsten trinke ich Espresso und am Nachmittag dann Normalen Filterkaffe, aus meinem Jura-Vollautomaten oder nen Französischen mit der Bodum zubereitet.

Mit Latte, Cappuccino oder Chai-Latte (ganz schlimm) kann man mich jagen. Kaffee in seiner ursprünglichen Form ist mir doch am liebsten. Der Tageskonsum beschränkt sich auf maximal 3 Tassen, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Linija (7. Juni 2011)

Kaffee nie, da ich den absolut ekelhaft finde.
Gerne Latte (selbstgemacht) oder ansonsten Cappuchino. Den allerdings
auch nicht mit Wasser (schmeckt nach garnix) sondern mit Milch =)

Beides mit Honig!


----------



## Perkone (7. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Kaffee nie, da ich den absolut ekelhaft finde.



Isn Latte un Cappuchino nicht auch "Kaffee" ? Oder meinste was anderes?

Topic: Gemacht wirds per Saeco Magic Vollautomat aus frischen Bohnen. Dazu n bissl Milch und 1 Stück Brauner Würfelrohrzucker ^^


----------



## xdave78 (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab ne Dolce Gusto Maschine (Kapseln). Trinke ca 1 Tasse am WE mal 2 - meist Cappu oder Kaffee halt. Ich denke es kommt dem aus nem 1300€ Vollautomaten am Nächsten und schmeckt auf jeden Fall hundertmal besser als Pads oder gar dieses Instantkram - aber macht echt nen HAUFEN Müll. Deswegen werd ich wohl trotz des nicht allzu hohen Kaffeebedarfs wohl irgendwann auf nen Vollautomaten umschwenken.


----------



## Chillers (7. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Entweder aus dem Vollautomat mit frischen Bohnen oder vom nächsten Bäcker. Pads zur Not, aus der 'normalen' Kaffeemaschine oder gar mit Instantpulver geht gar nicht :S
> 
> Für gewöhnlich 1-2 Tassen Latte/Cappuccino + eventuell 1-2 Espressi nach dem Essen. Mehr eigentlich nicht, schon allein weil der Bäcker meines Vertrauens leider Wucherpreise für den wirklich guten Kaffee verlangt (2€ für einen Cappuccino :S)



Ich habe so ein NespressoKapselDing, wofür auch George Clooney wirbt. Und die goldenen Volluto-Kapseln sind da mein favourite.
Ansonsten denke ich noch an den Kaffee meiner Uromi - die hat immer Kaffee frisch gemahlen, dann einen Tick Salz und Kakao ´rein und ganz heiß aufgebrüht - ein Traum.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Im Normalfall trink ich zu Hause kaum bis gar keinen Kaffee, außer mein Vater macht mal ne Kanne und macht mir dann einen mit. Ist dann stinknormaler Filterkaffee.
Die Eltern von meiner besten Freundin haben ne Jura-Maschine, da trink ich 1-3 Tassen am Tag, weil er mir einfach unheimlich gut schmeckt, allerdings blond und süß, wie meine Frauen 
Die Freundin von meinem Vater hat ne Nespresso-Maschine, da süffel ich auch liebend gerne mal.
Wenn ich einkaufen bin, hol ich mir auch gern mal nen Espresso Latte von Emmi oder den Caramel Latte von Starbucks ausm Kühlregal.
Am McCafé kann ich kaum vorbei fahren, ohne mir nen Flat White oder im Winter ab und zu mal nen Mocha zu gönnen <3
Starbucks haben wir leider/Gott sei Dank keinen in der Nähe, weil ich dann vermutlich leckeren Kaffee bekäme, aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit arm wie eine Kirchenmaus wäre 

Früher hab ich auch mal 1-3 Tassen Filterkaffee am Tag getrunken, das ist aber mittlerweile wirklich seltenst geworden, weil er mir einfach nicht mehr schmeckt. Dafür hab ich mittlerweile zu guten Kaffee kennengelernt ^^


----------



## Cantharion (8. Juni 2011)

Unter der Woche:
Morgens beim Bäcker nahe meiner Schule.
mittags bzw nachmittags nach dem Essen (Ich esse meist in einem Restaurant nahe eines "Coffee Fellows") gönne ich mir oft einen Kaffee.
Wenn dann: Latte Macchiato (mit Sirup oder ohne) oder einen schönen Eiskaffee wenn es warm ist.
Abends eventuell einen Tassimo Latte Macchiato.

Wochenende:
Morgens gibt es bei mir nicht!
Mittags wieder von unserer Tassimo Maschine.
Und Nachmittags in der Stadt (coffe fellows, Starbucks) wenn ich dort bin sonst auch tassimo.


----------



## Lae-Booty (8. Juni 2011)

Cappuchino, wahlweise aber lieber Schokochino, is um einiges besser


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2011)

blond und süß.... allerdings nicht mit Milch und Zucker sondern Kaffeeweisser und Süßstoff. (Herkömmlicher Maschinenkaffee)

Zum Genießen.. an Wochenenden oder zum Streßabbau: Chai Latte....*mjam*


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2011)

*hochkram*

Wer von euch hat einen empfindlichen Magen bzgl Sodbrennen und kann trotzdem leckere Kaffeespezialitäten empfehlen?
Meine Senseo hat jetzt 2,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich suche Ersatz. Ich würd gern etwas neues ausprobieren, es muss aber einigermaßen magenfreundlich sein. Ja ich weiss, Memme und Kaffee mit sensiblen Magen, trink besser Tee und so - ich mag Kaffee!

Und ich hätte halt gern eine Maschine die alles fix und fertig macht. Nur kein Vollautomat, denn der Kaffee ist mit sicherheit zu bitter (alles, wo Wasser durch einen Filter tröpfelt).

Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch das Kapselzeugs hm?


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> *hochkram*
> 
> Wer von euch hat einen empfindlichen Magen bzgl Sodbrennen und kann trotzdem leckere Kaffeespezialitäten empfehlen?
> Meine Senseo hat jetzt 2,5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich suche Ersatz. Ich würd gern etwas neues ausprobieren, es muss aber einigermaßen magenfreundlich sein. Ja ich weiss, Memme und Kaffee mit sensiblen Magen, trink besser Tee und so - ich mag Kaffee!
> ...



Tassimo, oder wenn du wirklich guten Kaffee willst, Nespresso. Nachteil bei Nespresso ist allerdings, das du die Kapseln nur Online oder in einem Nespressoshop bekommst. Der Kaffee ist aber wirklich einsame spitze und es gibt auch wirklich sehr milde Sorten. Schmeckt zwar immer noch nicht wie ein frischer Kaffee aus einem Jura Vollautomaten, aber lecker ist er allemal.

Edit: Dolce Gusto wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, jedoch finde ich da den Kaffee nicht so lecker.


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2011)

kaffee...nen nettes getränk, wenn man die bitter-stoffe raus machen würde währe es perfekt 

aber:

egal ob mit oder ohne, an einem morgen (bin immer müde am morgen, auch nach 10 stunden schlaf und mehr) gibt es nix besseres (dann und wann pack ich das pulver und wasser schon abends in die maschine, schmeiß die dann am morgen an und gehe während die "arbeitet" duschen (eiskalt - anders kriegt man mich net wach)....falls ich nicht wieder den wecker ingnoriert habe (bin da sehr gut drin inzwischen... - jetzt habe ich schon die alarmdriod software für mein Samsung Galaxy SII (man muss da ne rechenaufgabe lösen damit man den wecker aus kriegt) und ne SONIC BOMB (wenn das wem was sagt....ich sag nur soviel: der schmeißt meine eltern eine wand weiter auch noch aus den federn wenn er los geht)....aber selbst das bringt es oft net......

sonst wie und wann trinke ich kaffee?

hm...kommt drauf an, als ich noch zur schule ging hab ich da oft den automaten "ge-raided" und bin mit 2 bechern und mehr in die klasse gewandert (lehrer fanden es schon lustig zum teil....naja zumindest in der schule vor der FOS (dumme FOS hatte kein kaffee-automaten .....musste auf cola ausweichen...

naja soll heißen: kaffee ist bei mir nen "zweck-getränk" d.h. der wird getrunken wenn er nötig ist, sonst nicht.....

ach ja, wie ich den trinke:

nur schwarz - ausser er ist scheuslich, dann kommt zucker rein, aber NIEMALS MILCH *sich schüttel* *bäh* 

mfg LAX


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2011)

Ich trinke nur selten mal einen Schokocappuchino (mit Cappuchinopulver zubereitet).


----------



## mastergamer (18. Juli 2011)

Ich bekomme die letzten Tage nur Durchfall durch Kaffee. Das ist nicht praktisch, wenn man mal im Büro eine Tasse runterlässt; aber Ich möchte ja die Kunden nicht warten lassen, deswegen verheb' Ich es mir immer bis zum Ende des Tages. Harte Sache, Leute. Harte Sache ..


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die letzten Tage nur *Durchfall* durch Kaffee. Das ist nicht praktisch, wenn man mal im Büro eine Tasse runterlässt; aber Ich möchte ja die Kunden nicht warten lassen, deswegen verheb' Ich es mir immer bis zum Ende des Tages. *Harte Sache*, Leute. Harte Sache ..


Also was jetzt 

Aber Spaß beiseite, liegt es wirklich nur am Kaffee? Wenn ja, kommt das bei jeglicher Sorte oder hast du sie vor kurzem gewechselt? Wenn das anhält würde ich einen Arzt fragen, weil Dauerdurchfall wegen Kaffee ist nicht gesund wegen des Flüssigkeitsverlustes.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (18. Juli 2011)

Padmaschine mit wechselnden Sorten wie mir grade die Laune ist.

Morgens der erste zum Start mit nem kleinen Schuss Milch, ansonsten ohne allet.

Komm wohl so an nem normalen Tag von morgens 6:50 bis Abends 23h auf - na sagen wir mal ø 6-8 Tassen.

Was gar nicht geht ist Filterkaffee aus der Maschine, das Zeug schmeckt teilweise auch bei gutem Kaffee einfach nur besch***en, wenn dann nen schönen Espresso vom Italiener inner Stadt.


----------



## Laxera (19. Juli 2011)

pads sind viel zu teuer .....lieber ne gute kanne und ne maschine mit filter (sicher pads haben vorteile, vor allem das man sorten durchmischen kann....so mit zusatzgeschmack und so....) trotzdem 

mfg LAX
ps: das non-plus-ultra ist aber ne maschine mit eigenem mahlwerk (hatte mal praktikum in nem versicherungsbetrieb und die hatten so eine....damals habe ich 6 tassen kaffee und mehr am tag konsumiert ....nebst limo aus deren kühlschrank (die haben das nat. erlaubt, währe da net ohne einverständniss dran gegangen))


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die letzten Tage nur Durchfall durch Kaffee. Das ist nicht praktisch, wenn man mal im Büro eine Tasse runterlässt; aber Ich möchte ja die Kunden nicht warten lassen, deswegen verheb' Ich es mir immer bis zum Ende des Tages. Harte Sache, Leute. Harte Sache ..



Durchfall durch Kaffeekonsum ist nicht unüblich.
Als ich das erste Mal Kaffee getrunken hab war das 1-2 mal auch so. Das liegt daran, dass durch den Kaffee (jetzt mal ganz platt ausgedrückt) alles schneller durch den Darm rutscht.
Das bezieht sich insbesondere auch auf Mahlzeiten. Heißt also, dass man, wenn man fast nichts isst, gerne mal Durchfall bekommt (flüssig) und wenn man was dazu oder davor gegessen hat, dann muss man nach dem Kaffeekonsum meistens sofort aufs Klo.

Das hab ich schon öfter gehört und bei mir ist es meistens auch so - mit dem Unterschied, dass ich keinen Durchfall bekomme.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juli 2011)

Das doch recht viele Koffein (plus ein bestimmtes Vitamin) im Kaffee regt halt die Verdauung an - wenn man da empfindlich drauf reagiert, kann das durchaus sein. Laut einigen Studien erhöht Kaffee wohl auch die Energiebilanz des Körpers nach dem Essen um 10-20% - vielleicht trinken deswegen einige Leute gerne nen Espresso nach dem Essen.
Trinkst du den Kaffee denn mit Milch? Dann die vielleicht mal weglassen, das vertragen viele nicht. 

Normal ist allerdings, dass man durch unüblich hohen Kaffeekonsum (sprich mehr Kaffee als sonst) viel Pipi machen muss (  ), da das Koffein im Kaffee die Bildung des antidiuretischen Hormons (ADH) hemmt, was dafür verantwortlich ist, in den Nieren das Wasser aus dem Urin zu filtern (ohne das Hormon würde man ca. 180 Liter am Tag pinkeln). Übrigens genauso wie Alkohol. Deswegen wurde Kaffee auch lange nicht in die Flüssigkeitsbilanz aufgenommen, bei der Anamnese eines Patienten. Allerdings gewöhnt sich der Körper an eine regelmäßige Kaffeezufuhr, wenn ich also tagtäglich 3 Tassen Kaffee trinke, gelten die trotzdem als Flüssigkeitszufuhr - alles darüber nicht, weil man quasi mehr auspinkelt, als man reinschüttet, was Kaffee angeht. Mal ganz grob erklärt.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Wunderbar


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Wunderbar



Danke Frau Doktor!


----------



## Makalvian (19. Juli 2011)

Konsum ca 1 Kanne pro Tag neben 1,5 Litern Tee und nur mit ner Kaffeemaschine. Vollautomat geht gar nicht, man kann die dinger einfach nicht vernünftig reinigen.


----------



## mastergamer (19. Juli 2011)

Danke Leute! Ich bin mittlerweile seit gestern auf schwarzen Tee umgestiegen. (Ich lass ihn kurz ziehen wegen dem aufputschendem Effekt = ähnlich einem Kaffee. Klappt soweit!)


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Danke Leute! Ich bin mittlerweile seit gestern auf schwarzen Tee umgestiegen. (Ich lass ihn kurz ziehen wegen dem aufputschendem Effekt = ähnlich einem Kaffee. Klappt soweit!)



Schwarzer Tee ist Kindergarten. 
Martetee - Das ist harter Scheiß

Kaffee als auch schwarzer Tee sind nichts dagegen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2011)

Wir haben ne Saeco daheim.


----------



## Myléna (20. Juli 2011)

Daheim eine Senseo, nachdem ich eher der ungeduldige Typ bin ist das sehr praktisch. Auf der Arbeit haben wir eine Juramaschine stehen, hatten davor einen günstigen Vollautomat, man merkt den unterschied wie tag und nacht. 

@ Grüne Brille: die Katze macht mich  echt fertig XD


----------



## Quana (21. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise trinke ich keinen Kaffee, sonder grünen oder schwarzen Tee.

Außer wenn ich in Italien bin, dann trink ich gerne Espresso oder Ristretto (gleiche Menge Kaffe wie im Espresso nur mit der hälfte an Wasser) und die dann ohne Milch oder Zucker.


----------



## Laxera (23. Juli 2011)

hm....

hab mir aus lust und laune letzte woche cappuccino mit schokolade drin angeschafft und muss sagen:

find des zur abwechslung echt gut (werde mich wahrsch. damit zu dröhnen bis ich ihn nimmer sehen kann ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: im winter trinke ich daheim auch meist Tee - meist auch schwarz (aber mit aroma drin - hier: meist kirsch oder vanille) und mit saft rein gemischt (wobei ich nen echten Earl-Grey auch nur mit zucker trinke (tee ohne find ich net gut))


----------



## charly-sue (27. Juli 2011)

caffe schwarz mit zucker 
sonst bevorzuge ich tee ^^


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Kaffee schwarz oder Kaffe mit Süsstoff und Creme


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juli 2011)

eben erst wieder:
diesen espressokocher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit ner großzügigen hälfte kaffepulver bestücken. aufn herd, dann mit 2 löffeln zucker inne tasse.
dieses ganze instant zeug is furchtbar!


----------



## Mephistosopheles (29. Juli 2011)

ich nehme frische bohnen und gebe sie in die olle schreddermaschiene, welche in der 3 generation wirkt, und mache mir kaffeepulver für eine tasse bis nen kännchen schon mal fertig.
beim dem zermahlen steigt langsam der herrliche duft der frischen kaffeeböhnchen auf, schnüffhüff:"aaah". 
dann gebsch einfach des pulver in die kaffee maschine, klick und gut. 

aber das vorher selber mahlen iss irgendwie epischer als fertig päckchen..somal das irgendwie frischer bleibt wenns ganze nüsschen sind.. 
 dann noch ne ordentliche, aber sich grösstenteils auflösende menge zucker bei in die 1l killer mausi tasse un ab dafür (grösstenteils ist das aber nur eine normale portion...aber man kann ja nich alle 3 minuten nen neuen holen gehn).
 also mehr wie 4 volle tassen schaff selbst ich nur selten.

geklegentlich gebsch auchmal nen tropfen(nicht zu viel) honig dazu, hihii. ja ich weiss iss komisch aber irgendwie magsch manchmal den beigeschmack. dies kommt aber eher selten vor.

naja ansonsten auch mal nen schnellen schoko inst cappu mit extra zucker un nem sahne häubchen mit schoki streusel...hmjam hjam lecker käffchen(zwinker). 
so ehe ich euch den ganzen tag mit meiner geistlosigkeit belästige werdsch mir erstmal nen tässchen kaffee machen.

in diesem sinne, geniessts legale glücksböhnchen, denn die machen keine tönchen.. 

euer renegolas reinhardthas
oder auch, der andere!


----------



## NviDses (1. August 2011)

Morgens und mittags jeweils 1 Tasse mit reichlich Milch und 1-2 Würfelzucker.


----------



## Sethia (1. August 2011)

<3


----------



## Healor (1. August 2011)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> eben erst wieder:
> diesen espressokocher
> 
> 
> ...



Dito. Schmeckt einfach sau sau lecker. In der früh zum Frühstück eine Tasse Espresso und das wars, am Wochenende manchmal 2 oder 3 Tassen. Mehr aber nicht.

Früher in der Arbeit kam ich an manchen Tagen auf knapp 10 Tassen pro Tag (und nein, ich habe keinen Bürojob  )


----------



## Kuya (3. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wochenendeee! Ich beginne mein Wochenende (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss) langsam und gemütlich mit viel Kaffee.
> Zur Auswahl habe ich ne Senseo mit Milchaufschäumer, Kaffeepulver zum aufgießen und Nescafe. Dazwischen wechsel ich immer, den Tag über verteilt komm ich auf mindestens vier Tassen (Pötte, nicht diese Finger-einklemm-Tässchen mit 3 Schlückchen Inhalt).
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWJgq2WufS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So trinke ich meinen Kaffee auch.
Koche mir morgens eine Kanne mit 7 Tassen, was in etwa 2 Tassen ergiebt bei meiner "Tassenzuladekapazität".. lol.
den ersten und manchmal den 2. schwarz, alle weiteren dann meistens mit 1/5 Milch und 3-4 Würfelzucker.

Alternativ hab ich noc Jacobs-Instantpulver, wenn ich richtig Müde bin, und zu Faul, die Kaffeemaschine anzuwerfen
(oder um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken).


----------



## Davatar (22. Mai 2013)

Ich nix Kaffee, Kaffee ist bäh


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile besitze ich eine French Press, da kommt auch nur ordentlicher Kaffee rein. Meistens der von Starbucks, gröber gemahlen, jetzt grade hab ich welchen aus Hamburg mitgebracht bekommen, der ist auch verdammt gut. Da trink ich so 1-2 Pötte am Tag (das Gerät is so süß und klein, das passt genau für einen Pott ^^). Ab und zu dann nachmittags mal nen Schoko-Cappuccino mit nem Schuss Milch drin.

Und was ich vor zwei Jahren gesagt habe bezüglich Starbucks: Verflucht seist du, verdammte Firma und dein viel zu leckerer Caramel Macchiato mit Extra Espresso Shot! Na ja, wenigstens bekomm ich ab und zu n Freigetränk mittlerweile.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mittlerweile besitze ich eine French Press, *da kommt auch nur ordentlicher Kaffee rein. Meistens der von Starbucks*, gröber gemahlen, jetzt grade hab ich welchen aus Hamburg mitgebracht bekommen, der ist auch verdammt gut. Da trink ich so 1-2 Pötte am Tag (das Gerät is so süß und klein, das passt genau für einen Pott ^^). Ab und zu dann nachmittags mal nen Schoko-Cappuccino mit nem Schuss Milch drin.
> 
> Und was ich vor zwei Jahren gesagt habe bezüglich Starbucks: Verflucht seist du, verdammte Firma und dein viel zu leckerer Caramel Macchiato mit Extra Espresso Shot! Na ja, wenigstens bekomm ich ab und zu n Freigetränk mittlerweile.



Der war gut. 

Der schwarze Lebenssaft muss pur getrunken werden. Will ich Zucker trink ich Cola. Milch und der ganze andere Kram haben ebenfalls nichts darin zu suchen.


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der schwarze Lebenssaft muss pur getrunken werden. Will ich Zucker trink ich Cola. Milch und der ganze andere Kram haben ebenfalls nichts darin zu suchen.



True words, brother.
Ich sündige auf der Arbeit inzwischen wieder mit Filterkaffee aus der Maschine ... ab und zu schäme ich mich auch


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe das wiederum als so was von false an.
Es ist halt völlig Geschmackssache, wie ich was zu mir nehme.
Da hat mir keiner was zu sagen, wie was wo zu suchen hat. 

Irgendwie bin ich J.J. Darboven Fan


----------



## floppydrive (22. Mai 2013)

Ich trinke den Kaffee wie meinen Urin, schwarz und dickflüssig


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich trinke den Kaffee wie meinen Urin, schwarz und dickflüssig



floppy pisst öl. reflox ruf die amis an und lass sie ihm demokratie beibringen! 

meist schwarz, ab und an mit 7,5% milch. zucker geht garnicht


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der war gut.



Mir schmeckt der halt


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

voll hipster das mädel.....

also ich hab mir einmal nen kaffe bei denen geholt und *würgsh*


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und was ich vor zwei Jahren gesagt habe bezüglich Starbucks: Verflucht seist du, verdammte Firma und dein viel zu *leckerer Caramel Macchiato mit Extra Espresso Shot*! Na ja, wenigstens bekomm ich ab und zu n Freigetränk mittlerweile.



Diese ganze Zuckerpampe ist echt nur was für Frauen


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich was warmes Süßes trinken will, nehme ich neuerdings Marzipan-Cappuchino. *lecker und schmeckt nach Sucht^^*


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn ich was warmes Süßes trinken will, nehme ich neuerdings Marzipan-Cappuchino. *lecker und schmeckt nach Sucht^^*



OMG du auch????? oO 

nenenene wie gesagt, kaffe muss schwarz und evtl mit milch sein. oder mukkefuck


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> OMG du auch????? oO
> 
> nenenene wie gesagt, kaffe muss schwarz und evtl mit milch sein. oder mukkefuck



Da schließe ich mich an... schwarz wie die nacht und knüppelhart wie ne scheibe brot von vorgestern ohne alles


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an... schwarz wie die nacht und knüppelhart wie ne scheibe brot von vorgestern ohne alles



ooooohhh yaaaahhhhhh!!!! semper fie!


----------



## schneemaus (22. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> voll hipster das mädel.....
> 
> also ich hab mir einmal nen kaffe bei denen geholt und *würgsh*



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich mutiere echt langsam son bisschen zum Hipster. Nur so ne hässliche Brille werd ich mir nie anschaffen  Aber auf Starbucks hab ich schon vor sechs Jahren gestanden, als ich in den USA war. Hier gab's halt die ganze Zeit keinen. Ist es auch Hipster, sich die Haare selbst zu schneiden? 

Edit: Wtf, Marzipan-Cappuccino? Wo gibt's sowas? Need!


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Niederegger (Lübeck) Marzipan Cappuchino

online z.B. bei amazon

Ich habe es von meiner Mutter aus Hamburg geschickt bekommen.
Sie hat es, glaub, sogar von Aldi.

Ich finde, es ist jedenfalls eine interessante Geschmacksrichtung/mischung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Mai 2013)

Ich trinke insgesamt keine Heißgetränke. Alle Jubeljahre mal nen Tee.

Wenn ich Kaffee trinke muss er kalt, schwarz und ungesüßt sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Mai 2013)

In letzter Zeit:

1) Guten Arabica, direkt vom Bauern, frisch geröstet, selbst gemahlen
2) French Press
3) Schwarz


----------



## orkman (23. Mai 2013)

senseo ... die billigen kaffee pads strong aus dem aldi ... 2 stueck zucker , keine milch
trinke 2-4 tassen am tag ... vorher waren es mehr aber ich trink jetzt fast nur noch monster/redbull


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> senseo ... die billigen kaffee pads strong aus dem aldi ... 2 stueck zucker , keine milch
> trinke 2-4 tassen am tag ... vorher waren es mehr aber ich trink jetzt fast nur noch monster/redbull



...sagte er nachts um 4 uhr 47


----------



## Sin (26. Mai 2013)

Klassisch ganz einfach Stinknormaler Filterkaffee aus der Maschine - Schmeckt am besten und ist am günstigsten.


----------



## NoHeroIn (27. Mai 2013)

Im Büro mal 'ne Tasse löslichen Zucker-Kaffee versetzt mit Aroma. Sprich: Schoko-Cappucino oder ähnliches. Im Moment: Stracciatella-Cappucino von Krüger.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an... schwarz wie die nacht und knüppelhart wie ne scheibe brot von vorgestern ohne alles



sowas hab ich mir früher immer reingeballert, wenn ich mir nen urlaubsschein vom arzt holen wollte..
ging dann bis hin zu nasenbluten 

mittlerweile trink ich doch ganz normal "löslichen" mit ordentlich milch drin, wobei es auf arbeit auch leute gibt die herzinfarkt-mischungen brauen 

so ne neumodische pad-maschine steht aber auch auf meiner wunschliste..


----------

